# شرح طلاء النحاس بالفضة



## محمدمحمودحسين (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
النها ردة ها اشرح ليكم طلاء النحاس بالفضة ودى اسمها طريقة بلدى 
اولا ازاى نحلل الفضة 
1-بنزيب الفضة بمادة اسمها التجارى (الجزاب)وتوضع الفضة والجزاب على شمعة حتى تنصهر الفضة بمحلول الجزاب
2-نسكب الساءل فى اناء كبير ونضع فيه ماء وملح طعام ثم نسكب الماء ونكرر العمليه حتى الماء يروق وتظهر لينا شى يشبه الجبنة
ثم نضعه فى اناء من المينا ونضع به الماء والمكون الفضة (شبيه الجبنة ) ونضع معه مادة سيا نيد البوتا سيوم واسمه التجارى السنيور 
ثم نضع هذا كلو على نار ها دية حتى تدوب الفضة والسنيور تماما
فى الماء 
ثم نتركه يبرد 
بعد كدا هات الشغل الى ها ينزل فضة ونضعه فى الماء بعد ما برد
لمدة نص دقيقة 
ثم نخرجه ويدعك بى الكربوناتو 
هتلاحظ نصا عة الفضة فى النحااااااااس 
ودى طريقة اسمها الفضة البلدى 
وتقبلو منى ولا تبخلو واسالونى عن اى شىىىىىىىىىء ها اكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## hatem_shaker (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك كثيرا على الطريقه البلدى ولكن بما انا كيميائيين فهيا بنا نتحدث كيميائيا
اولا الكداب هو النيتريك اسيد hno3
ثانيا ملح الطعام كلوريد الصوديوم hcl
ثالثا الكربوناتو بيكاربونات الصوديوم
ولكن ماهى نسبة الفضه التى زوبتها؟
كيف تستطيع معرفة نسبة الفضه فى المحلول مع الاستخدام؟
وعندما تنتهى الفضه الموجوده فى المحلول ماذا تفعل ؟
ومع العلم ان هناك طريقه علميه وعمليه الكتروكيميائيه لطلاء النحاس فان الفضه يمكن ان تترسب 
بسهوله بدون كهرباء على النحاس. ولنا ان شاء الله لقاء اخر
اشكرك على سعة صدرك


----------



## سعيد كروم (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي محمد محمود حسين وشكراً على البساطه في الشرح بالبلدي وجزا الله الاخ حاتم شاكر كل خير علي التوضيح ونرجو منه استكمال الموضوع لتعم الفائده للجميع مع تحياتي وشكراً:77:


----------

